# look at this mess!



## MsJoanD (Jul 19, 2008)

this is my new egress window










http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l341/bobslilwife/June2008322.jpg
All this is the outside trim around the window!!


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

uh...? well, what did you expect from 10-yr olds?

LOL


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

UGH....Tell me please, that you did NOT pay someone to do that!!?


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

I was being facetious back there...sorry. But that is a pretty bad job and I am surprised you accepted it like that - if indeed you have. We don't know. Everyone has a right to expect a good job and by any strech of the definition of 'right' - that ain't it. :no:

What is more worrying is that someone "in the trade" chose to leave it like that - or so we are lead to believe by your posting this thread...what's the payment situation at this point? Have you paid him? is he due back on Monday morning? who was that masked man anyway?

Let us know what the actual situation is before we comment further. I am starting to hate asking 20 questions to get what's going on...but, hey that's just me! :huh:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I take it either Bob is in the 3rd & 6th pic, or is that the culprit that created that mess?


----------



## MsJoanD (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for replies. First when I went to look at the window I couldn't get a very good look inside cause he just laid the sod and opened the cover just enough for me to glance in (I found out later why). I called my brother (he's a contractor) and he told me to stop the payment on the check! and call the building inspector to come look at it. I did put a stop on the check real fast. 
I got on the phone with the building inspector to see if they could come out and inspect my window. That's when I found out the guy didn't pull the permit. The inspector told me until he comes out and pulls a permit I can't get my inspection! The inspector in the meantime calls the guy that put the well in and tells him he has to come pull a permit; he calls me back and says the guy will be in the next day. Contractor calls me says he's going to pull the permit within the next 2 days... of course that didn't happen. Now my inspector is on vacation till the end of this week. The contractor calls me on Friday tells me he's going to pull the permit on Monday (today) and come fix the trim either today or tomorrow then he asks me when did I stop payment on the check. I told him the same day he got done (the inspector asked me if I stopped payment and I told yes, he said that's what he was going to tell me to do). The inspector told me to tell the contractor that he told me to stop payment just incase he asks. So anyways the contractor tells me he will be out today or tomorrow to trim out my window and he will only take cash. Now I'm trying to get a hold of another inspector (this morning as soon as they open) to see how all this is going to pan out. If he pulls the permit will the inspector be there before he starts or when he gets done? How will I know the guy pulled the permit?? I'm just beside myself cause I run a daycare and it's hard to be in 2 places at once when I have 12 kids and a disgruntled contractor to deal with! 
The guy in the pic is my husband, he was putting the inside wall back up and trim around inside of the window so I could have the kids back downstairs) Now I'm wondering if mayby I should go take it all back off (the trim, not the wall) incase the inspector wants to see that too?)
My kids are starting to come in, thanks everyone for your comments, I'll check back later and let eveyone know how how the day went.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

All I can say, is the guy (not the one in the picture) who did that work is a complete hack. I would not even call him a contractor. That work is absolutely pathetic, horrendous, sloppy, and looks like a 5 year old did it.

See what the building inspector says about it. Do not pay a dime until then...

I don't know where you live, but in my area, only a contractor with an CS license (Construction Supervisor's License) can pull a permit for such a job. If you have similar requirements in your area, there may be a reason why that hack hasn't "obtained" a permit yet (he may not have the credentials to get a permit).

If he keeps dragging this out, or does not have the credentials, you may have to look into getting the permit and inspection yourself...Whatever the case, keep in touch with a building inspector the entire time (try to communicate to one in particular).


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You don't pay this guy a dime until the Building inspector passes the job. This way you know he pulled the permit. But understand the inspector might not care too much about the trim ascetics if the structural aspects of the job are acceptable. Though, it's unlikely this guy paid due diligence to any aspect of the job.
Ron


----------



## MsJoanD (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I just talked to the contractor and he sounded like he was going to make everything right. He really sounded like he knew that he didn't do a good job on the trim work cause he said he had a "window guy" that is going to come in and do it. We will see. I don't want to cause the man any problems but I have to have a state inspection for my home daycare and all this has to pass. We understand the inspector might not care too much about the trim ascetics but if we find out the structural aspects of the job are acceptable then that will be the most important part. I understand that the guy just lost one of his friends last week and that may be part of the reason why it turned out so bad. Anyways I really hope he’s sincere about making it right. I'll keep everyone posted!!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Well I just talked to the contractor and he sounded like he was going to make everything right.


So why didn't he do it right the first time?




> He really sounded like he knew that he didn't do a good job on the trim work cause he said he had a "window guy" that is going to come in and do it.


Good for him, now he's getting smarter. Ask him why (if he is now hiring someone to do it right) why he lied to you and misrepresented himself in the first place. Amazing how a STOP PAYMENT ORDER can change things, isn't it?



> I don't want to cause the man any problems but I have to have a state inspection for my home daycare and all this has to pass.


*BULLDROPPINGS!!!* Look at the grief he has put you through. Do you think he would be coming back if that check had cleared?:no:



> I understand that the guy just lost one of his friends last week and that may be part of the reason why it turned out so bad.


*MORE BULLDROPPINGS!!!* Is that the story he's telling? I promise you he does that type of work all the time. He just stumbled over you and a stop payment order this time. That probably doesn't happen too often but it probably should with him.



> Anyways I really hope he’s sincere about making it right.


*Yow we all do.*

Now ask him how much he is going to discount to you for your trouble.:yes:


GOOD LUCK TO YOU!:thumbup:


----------



## JohnDIY (Feb 29, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> You don't pay this guy a dime until the Building inspector passes the job. This way you know he pulled the permit. But understand the inspector might not care too much about the trim ascetics if the structural aspects of the job are acceptable. Though, it's unlikely this guy paid due diligence to any aspect of the job.
> Ron


Exactly, if he didn't even make sure it looked good he obviously wasn't bothered about the quality of his work.


----------



## MsJoanD (Jul 19, 2008)

*A Happy Ending!!*

I'm happy to report that the contractor kept his word and fixed everything so it could pass inspection. Here are the after shots of the window. He had to get someone else to do the trim (the right way) and also to put new hardware on so the window would open to 20" (state code). I'm happy with it. I'm glad it's over!!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Hi,

Looks 100 % better. Glad that it all worked out for you. (Curious: Did he do it himself, or hire that out?)

Thanks for posting the pics and updating us.


----------



## MsJoanD (Jul 19, 2008)

*Happy Ending...*

I think he had someone with the right tools come do it but he was here "helping" (and the same with changing the hardware out on the window). I hope he thinks twice before he attempts installing egress windows or at least has learned something from doing mine. 
(And it got done just in time for my State Inspection next week for my daycare! :thumbup.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

MsJoanD said:


> I think he had someone with the right tools come do it but he was here "helping" (and the same with changing the hardware out on the window). I hope he thinks twice before he attempts installing egress windows or at least has learned something from doing mine.
> (And it got done just in time for my State Inspection next week for my daycare! :thumbup.


I figured that someone else did the correction work. 

After seeing the pathetic work from the first attempt, there is no way that the same person did the better work that you posted. 

Honestly, someone like that should not even be attempting to do any kind of remodeling work, if he needs the "Client to tell him".... it's unnacceptable. 

It never ceases to amaze me, the number of hacks out there attemtping to pass themselves off as "home improvement contractors"....


----------

